# Cloudy testosterone Enanthate



## tikib05 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey guys, lots of questions and info on this topic I'm just yet to get a clear cut answer. I just recently made a small batch of test e. 2 vials worth. The first vial came out cloudy the second crystal clear. I'm almost positive it's because the first vial didn't get enough hear to completely mix. When it's heated it goes clear and then cools and clouds back up. I've tried putting it in the oven a few times. Clears up and clouds again. Is it g2g? Any other suggestions to keep it clear?  Or just chuck it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Maijah (Dec 13, 2014)

I wouldn't use it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like moisture got in the vial.


----------



## bronco (Dec 13, 2014)

Ive had npp like that before. I just heated the bottle under warm water before each pin, everything was gtg


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2014)

ive injected cloudy tren before..It just hurt alittle more


----------



## Yaya (Dec 13, 2014)

U will be fine, inject it


Keep heating it


----------



## tikib05 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. Any specific length/temp to bake it at? I've been doing 250° for 20 minutes


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2014)

Water in oil will be cloudy. I second the moisture vote.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like moisture got in the vial.



Or bad filtering!


----------



## tikib05 (Dec 14, 2014)

No water was used in heating. It was on an electric stove but you never know some could have gotten in somehow. I don't think it was the filtration because I used the same whatman and needle for the second vial which came out clear.  The gear was cloudy to begin with when I started filtering (lesson learned didn't know it needed to be 100% clear before filtering) and it stayed cloudy. The second vial came out clear and must be because it sat in the beaker on the stove while I filtered the first vial. Made another 60 today came out perfect.just havnt been able to get the first vial to stay clear


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 14, 2014)

you did not mix and heat properly when brewing. How much ba/bb and what concentration?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 14, 2014)

Moisture occurs within the powder itself.  It only takes a humid environment for moisture to find its way into the powder, this can happen here or wherever the powder was produced....The moisture content can vary throughout a kg of powder.....The mix u made today could have contained a lower amount of moisture which burned itself off during the cooking process....


----------



## tikib05 (Dec 15, 2014)

I used 2% BA and 10% BB. GSO. And 250mg/ml


----------



## tikib05 (Dec 15, 2014)

Even if it was moisture is it g2g?  Does it just change its appearance or does it mess the entire structure of the solution


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2014)

Its G2G....And it was most likely moisture....And u do not need BB when making Test E....No sense in adding a chemical that is not needed....




tikib05 said:


> Even if it was moisture is it g2g?  Does it just change its appearance or does it mess the entire structure of the solution


----------



## tikib05 (Dec 15, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Its G2G....And it was most likely moisture....And u do not need BB when making Test E....No sense in adding a chemical that is not needed....



I hear ya. I will try it without next time. I knew it wasn't needed to keep suspended but heard it thinned it out to make pinning much easier


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 22, 2014)

Here in canada we have cold winters. The gear will crash when shipped if there is not enough bb and Ba to keep in solution


----------

